# IO_Link



## Paul1987 (24 März 2009)

Hallo,

muss für eine Studienarbeit das Thema IO_Link bearbeiten.
Habe von Siemens den Sensor PXS310C einen IO-Link Master von Siemens ( 6ES7138-4GA50-0AB0) und einen Master von Phoenix (FLS PB M12 IOL4 M12).
Projektieren tu ich mit S7 5.4 SP 4 mit dem PCT Tool.
Wenn der Sensor am Siemens IO_Link Master hängt lässt er sich über das PCT tool konfigurieren... Den Wert des Sensors kann ich dann einfach über 

```
L     EW 256
```
angezeigt bekommen. 
Hängt er am Phoenix Master geht das nicht so einfach... hierfür gibt es von Siemens zwar den Baustein IOL_CALL welcher wohl dazu dient mit IO-Link Sensoren zu reden, habe aber überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich den belegen soll...
Die beschreibung hierzu ist auch mehr dürftig als ausreichend..(http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW)

Hatt schon jemand mit dem IOL_CALL Baustein gearbeitet?
Der sieht so aus...

```
REQ            :=
       ID             :=
       CAP            :=
       RD_WR          :=
       PORT           :=
       IOL_INDEX      :=
       IOL_SUBINDEX   :=
       LEN            :=
       RECORD_IOL_DATA:=
       DONE_VALID     :=
       BUSY           :=
       ERROR          :=
       STATUS         :=
       IOL_STATUS     :=
       RD_LEN         :=
```
Danke
MfG
Paul1987


----------



## Oerw (30 März 2009)

Hallo


es gibt (glaube ich zumindest) einen baustein für den IO= Linksmaster von Phoenix. 
Frage einfach mal bei der AX Hotline von Phoeni nach


----------



## Beckx-net (18 September 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin in der selben Lage.
Mit dem SFB52/53 kann ich meinen Sensor lesen bzw. schreiben. 
Meine Frage ist, ist der Phoenix Master mit dem IOL_Call FB kompatibel??
Wenn ja, wie muss die Eingänge ID, CAP, PORT beschreiben, damit es funktioniert?


----------



## Mobi (18 September 2009)

Braucht ihr die GSD-Datei?

@Beckx-net
Habt ihr diesen hier für Profibus?
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2736987&parentUID=440722213

oder den?
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2736990&parentUID=440722237


----------



## Beckx-net (21 September 2009)

Servus
Es ist der FLS (erster Link) 
Die GSD ist richtig eingebunden! Nur der IOL_CALL läuft nicht, 
der läuft nur mit einem CAP von 255 habe ich rausgefunden, die Werte im Record sind dann allerdings nicht korrekt


----------



## Mobi (21 September 2009)

Beckx-net schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frage ist, ist der Phoenix Master mit dem IOL_Call FB kompatibel??
> Wenn ja, wie muss die Eingänge ID, CAP, PORT beschreiben, damit es funktioniert?
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Ja sollte er und du meinst bestimmt Slave, das ist er nämlich.

Hier dazu das Datenblatt:
http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cg...eshop&lang=de&UID=2736987&prodid=&asid=941719

Und vielleicht hilft das noch:
http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cg...eshop&lang=de&UID=2736987&prodid=&asid=941718


----------



## Beckx-net (22 September 2009)

Hallo Mobi
Ich meine natürlich einen IO_Link Master / Profibus Slave.


----------



## Mobi (22 September 2009)

Ja das ist schon sehr verwirrend


----------

